# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  HELP NEEDED: 3D Sphere with Latitude and Longitude lines

## Maezar

Hello,

Can anyone suggest the best way for me to learn to apply 3d lat/lon lines to a sphere in 3D Max? I don't want them to be painted textures: I need them to actually be part of the model ... subtle grooves or bumps would be best.

I'd actually be willing to commission this project if there is an able modeler among us.

Thanks,

----------


## Katto

The easiest approach would be to add the UV map of the sphere as a displacement/bump map. Here's a quickie...

----------


## Robbie

I can't walk you through it now because I'm on vacation, but I think you can create a material that is basically a gradient map (ramp) that is linear and has a black line at the beginning and is white at the end...it's hard to explain, but if you collaps the gradient ramp like this:



```
####----------------------#
^  ^^                    ^
```

(# is black and - is white)
You can apply that map as a face map and it will appear as a wireframe, you can then use a mix map to mix it with your actual texture.

Another way would be to render a sphere slightly larger than your globe and create a standard map that renders as wire instead of solid.

I could do this for you, but not until I'm off my vacation...I don't have access to 3ds max. I am a modeler as part of my day job, but no need to commission...you've already donated  :Wink:  If you can wait til Monday I'll do it for you.

----------


## Maezar

Thanks all. I ended up purchasing a model online for $5

----------


## 3danm8r

Wish I had seem this earlier, but for anyone else needing the info...   If you want actual raised lines, simply create (or clone-copy) a second sphere and add the *Lattice* modifier to it.  Choose Struts Only from the -Parameters rollout, and set the radius for the struts to your liking. You can either group, link, or attach the 2 spheres together if you need to animate it turning.

----------


## Maezar

THanks @3danm8r. I'm stuck trying to add polar circles and tropics.

----------


## johnvanvliet

old but for anyone looking 
GDAL will do this easily 
and so will the old program "MMPS"
Matthew's Map Projection Software

----------

